# [SOLVED] windows 8.1 with 4k 15.6 inch display



## bonnerik (Apr 25, 2015)

im having some scaling issues when running on highest res possible. for example, the steam login window is extremely small, but if i enable dpi, it gets big but very blurry. id want the steam login screen to be as big as if dpi was enabled, but not as burry.

anyone know if there is something i can do about this ? its not only for steam, some other programs too, like the battle.net login window.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: windows 8.1 with 4k 15.6 inch display*

The problem running 4K monitors right now is that Windows and other applications are not configured to scale to such an extreme rate. Windows in particular doesn't do well with scaling in general.

My best recommendation is to use a 125% or 150% scale on Windows. This should provide a bigger screen, but keep down on the blurriness; other than that there isn't much else you can do, but to seek out a magnifying tool perhaps online.


----------



## bonnerik (Apr 25, 2015)

*Re: windows 8.1 with 4k 15.6 inch display*

ok, guess im gonna have to live with it


----------

